# "Betsy" from Missouri Locomotive Company



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love the gorgeous photos that Durango Dan post's on the 120pointme blog. If you click the photo below you get a beautiful enlarged image of the MoLoCo's new "Betsy" logging locomotive. Here's the info: *One to Twenty Point Me blog*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Pete. Cool. That web site is even cooler lots of good info. Later RJD


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one on order they are keeping me in the poorhouse 

I have also the Gypsy and the Falk both beautiful models to which I have fitted Phoenix sound. 

Waiting in anticipation 

Dave


----------

